

Ask HN: Stock Quotes API/Feed - gsmaverick

Is there any service offering free stock quotes in an api or feed format.  I'm not too concerned if there is some sort of a delay.
======
sharpn
<http://code.google.com/apis/finance/> I expect yahoo has something similar.

------
rwolf
The yahoo finance docs are non-existant, but poking around the source for
<http://www.goldb.org/ystockquote.html> should give you an idea of how to use
it. delay is 20 minutes.

------
ashleyw
<http://finance.google.com/finance/info?q=GOOG,LON:TSCO>

[http://download.finance.yahoo.com/d/quotes.csv?s=GOOG&f=...](http://download.finance.yahoo.com/d/quotes.csv?s=GOOG&f=sxl1cpon&e=.csv)

:)

